# Seperation anxiety maybe?



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

So about two weeks ago I moved to house closer to my gradparents. My two dogs stayed with them during the move, and never seemed to have an issue. Since we moved in though he seems to be more attached to my hip than ever. He follows me too my grandparents house and will not eat if I'm not home. We live on a good amount of land so normally he gets free roam during the day. I'm concerned that all this could be a concern to his health at his age. Any advice?


----------

